# Vacuum Cleaner upto 3k



## dreatica (Apr 19, 2011)

The title says all, I am looking for a good vacuum cleaner for my home.

Budget upto 3000rs. Heard a lot about euroka forbes, but due to the bad customer care and bad reviews @mouthshut I am looking forward for other options. 

Please let me know, if you know any good models any brand that fits in this budget ? I have seen some "Koryo" models at ezone and big bazaar. Never heard the name of the company before. Are they really worth it ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 22, 2011)

settles for euroka forbes. Thx for the help to all the "90 views".


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2011)

dreatica said:


> settles for euroka forbes. Thx for the help to all the "90 views".


which model ? 
And it costs..?
iam in search of one too


----------



## Pokefan (Apr 23, 2011)

Woudnt this topic be in consumer electronics?(correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

azzu said:


> which model ?
> And it costs..?
> iam in search of one too



Sorry for the late reply :

Forbes Trendy Nano Vacuum Cleaner India | Eureka Forbes Limited

You can buy online :
Buy Eureka Forbes Trendy Nano Vacuum Cleaner in India Online for Rs.2,399 - Eureka Forbes Trendy Nano Vacuum Cleaner Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## azzu (Apr 24, 2011)

^ thx buddy..Did u order it online ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

azzu said:


> ^ thx buddy..Did u order it online ?



No, I purchased locally.


----------



## kool (Sep 8, 2011)

dreatica said:


> No, I purchased locally.



any idea about KORYO?


----------



## dreatica (Sep 8, 2011)

kool said:


> any idea about KORYO?



Ya, I have seen the demo of koryo @bigbazaar..not worth the price as compared to others. Waste of money.


----------



## kool (Sep 8, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Ya, I have seen the demo of koryo @bigbazaar..not worth the price as compared to others. Waste of money.



why??  i'm getting handy VC @ Rs.1100 only after dicount, and nano size with wheel 1200watt getting at Rs.1900


----------



## dreatica (Sep 9, 2011)

kool said:


> why??  i'm getting handy VC @ Rs.1100 only after dicount, and nano size with wheel 1200watt getting at Rs.1900



Chinese Ph with max showoff, loud speakers/dual sim, camera or Nokia mere 1-2k phone without such features: Which one would you prefer ? Make your choice.


----------



## kool (Sep 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Chinese Ph with max showoff, loud speakers/dual sim, camera or Nokia mere 1-2k phone without such features: Which one would you prefer ? Make your choice.



ok  i got it. Need one more suggestion,

My *budget is Rs.2500 *and want to buy Vacuum Cleaner for my 3 room flat, where i live with my parents and sisters. Want VC just for cleaning those _web on the corner wall, curtains, sofa, CPU, and sometime car seat covers_ thats it.Now tell me, which is good for me 600watt or 1200watt and the handy one or that canister type?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> No, I purchased locally.



your location pls. also put some pics and the performance you get.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 9, 2011)

kool said:


> ok  i got it. Need one more suggestion,
> 
> My *budget is Rs.2500 *and want to buy Vacuum Cleaner for my 3 room flat, where i live with my parents and sisters. Want VC just for cleaning those _web on the corner wall, curtains, sofa, CPU, and sometime car seat covers_ thats it.Now tell me, which is good for me 600watt or 1200watt and the handy one or that canister type?



Go for the 1200w coz 600w would be too less and it would take time to clean up the things as the motor would not be powerful enough. For the purpose you are purchasing, handy would be enough. Every weekend I do things like u mentioned cleaning side walls, curtains and sofa. Once in 15 days I vacuum my car too


----------



## dreatica (Sep 9, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> your location pls. also put some pics and the performance you get.



Delhi. Pics I can post by this weekend when I will unpack the vacuum for the cleaning work. What kind of performance u looking for? Please specify.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 10, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Delhi. Pics I can post by this weekend when I will unpack the vacuum for the cleaning work. What kind of performance u looking for? Please specify.



performance means how effective the cleaning is. does it completely wipe the dust off like that. Also try to estimate the electricity consumption.

thanks.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 10, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> performance means how effective the cleaning is. does it completely wipe the dust off like that.
> 
> thanks.



Yes.



avichandana20000 said:


> Also try to estimate the electricity consumption.



I have never calculated electricity consumption. Sorry.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

kool said:


> why??  i'm getting handy VC @ Rs.1100 only after dicount, and nano size with wheel 1200watt getting at Rs.1900



Quality matters at the end of the day & also log time profit.. So...


----------



## kool (Sep 12, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Ya, I have seen the demo of koryo @bigbazaar..not worth the price as compared to others. Waste of money.



any idea about this::: Buy Usha VC 2908 Vaccum Cleaner at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

*static1.lsbimg.com/product_images/enlarge/23190.jpg


----------



## dreatica (Sep 12, 2011)

kool said:


> any idea about this::: Buy Usha VC 2908 Vaccum Cleaner at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> 
> *static1.lsbimg.com/product_images/enlarge/23190.jpg



No idea mate but from the specs and price its ok! If ur strictly in budget thn go for it. 

I dont know how good is Usha service centers but its reputed brand in fans so service wouldnt be a problem.


----------

